Ask HN: Which is the best OS for programming? - hello-coders
======
arkj
It depends on what you are programming. If you are a student look no further
than Linux. It is open, it is free, has a lot of documentation and it has the
liveliest community.

------
kurinj
Most popular Linux distributions, MacOS, and the major BSDs support QEMU & the
tools you'll need.

Use whatever you're most comfortable with.

------
PaulHoule
I sit in front of a Windows machine, I usually deploy to Linux.

